# Got Exceptional Skills Permit



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Greetings

I recently received a 5-years ESP in the category Financial Investments Advisor (Critical Skill List). It states you need to secure a job in this position within a year, from first date of entry in SA!

I wish to inquire:

1. Does ESP lead to PR? 

2. Is having a job in SA must before applying for PR (if eligible under ESP)? 

3. Does your job title have to exactly match the Critical Skills title, or this more of a broad category?

4. To whom can one email in DHA an offer letter + contract for validation whether a job offer falls under one's permit conditions.

I don't want to quit my current job and take up an offer in SA only to be told by DHA that the job title does not fall under FIA and have violated permit conditions!

Thank you


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

shayanaslam said:


> Greetings
> 
> I recently received a 5-years ESP in the category Financial Investments Advisor (Critical Skill List). It states you need to secure a job in this position within a year, from first date of entry in SA!
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Depends, if you studied in South Africa you can use Gigaba's 2014 waiver
3. Broad catergory
4. [email protected]


----------



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you Mawire, great insights.

I did graduate from a SA tertiary institute in 2016 with a Master degree.

I have read the Gigaba's directive dated 21-Apr-2016. It waives three requirements for students when applying for PR. So less burden of proof. 

Though it does not touch upon whether the graduate should be employed or not at the time of the PR application.

Would you know of any case that a graduate who was in SA, has a skills TRV, and was not employed at the time when the PR application was made and received it?


----------



## Goat20 (Jun 24, 2019)

shayanaslam said:


> Thank you Mawire, great insights.
> 
> I did graduate from a SA tertiary institute in 2016 with a Master degree.
> 
> ...


This is very tricky. I recently applied for my PR using thr Waiver. Contract of employment & confirmation from employer were mandatory required documents. But give it a shot


----------

